# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  10 smartphone dẫn đầu trào lưu màn hình cỡ lớn

## aplico

*Galaxy S II, Galaxy S III, Motorola Atrix HD hay LG Nitro HD đều thuộc hàng các smartphone dùng màn hình lớn nhất.
*
Điện thoại thông minh hơn, mạng Wi-Fi nhanh hơn, và giờ là kích thước màn hình cũng to hơn. Theo một khảo sát Strategy Analytics thực hiện hồi tháng 3/2012 tại Mỹ, “khoảng 90% người dùng smartphone hiện tại tham gia khảo sát lựa chọn nguyên mẫu smartphone với màn hình lớn hơn điện thoại đang dùng của họ”. Hãng nghiên cứu cũng khám phá ra thiết bị lí tưởng phải sở hữu màn hình từ 4-4,5 inch.

Samsung, HTC và các hãng sản xuất điện thoại Android khác đang nỗ lực khuyến khích xu hướng này, đẩy giới hạn của màn hình điện thoại lên cao hơn. Ngay cả Apple – vốn trung thành với màn hình 3,5 inch – cũng bị đồn thổi sẽ gia nhập xu hướng này với iPhone thế hệ 6 màn hình 4 inch. Dưới đây là 10 mẫu điện thoại tiêu biểu nhất cho trào lưu “càng lớn càng tốt”:
\
Samsung Galaxy S II: Cũng như Apple iPhone, mẫu Galaxy S đầu tiên dùng màn hình 3,5 inch. Tuy nhiên đến đời 2, Samsung nâng kích thước màn hình lên 4,27 inch, và doanh số sản phẩm cũng tăng theo.




HTC Titan II: Titan không chỉ dùng màn hình lớn 4,7 inch mà còn là điện thoại Windows Phone LTE đầu tiên của HTC. Ngoài ra, “gã khổng lồ” này còn trang bị máy ảnh tới 16 chấm, gấp đôi chuẩn thông thường của công nghiệp di động.


HTC One X: Được đánh giá là “quái vật lõi tứ”, One X dùng màn hình 4,7 inch, vỏ làm từ polycarbonate, chỉ nặng 130 gram, mang lại cảm giác vừa nhẹ nhàng vừa mạnh mẽ.



HTC Evo 4G LTE: Cũng có cách tiếp cận khôn ngoan như One X, HTC tạo ra Evo 4G LTE nhẹ và dễ sử dụng với màn hình 4,7 inch.


Galaxy Nexus: Smartphone trang bị màn hình Super AMOLED 4,65 inch. Ngoài màn hình lớn, Nexus còn gây chú ý vì được Google bán ra trực tiếp mà không cần hợp đồng và sẽ sớm được cập nhật lên Jelly Bean – phiên bản Android mới nhất.



Motorola Atrix HD: Atrix HD mỏng hơn, mạnh mẽ hơn và thông minh hơn người tiền nhiệm Atrix. Máy dùng màn hình ColorBoost HD 4,5 inch, kết hợp với vỏ mặt sau bằng chất liệu Kevlar giúp máy bền và dẻo dai.



Sony Xperia Ion: Là smartphone LTE đầu tiên của Sony, Xperia Ion trang bị màn hình Reality HD 1080p 4,6 inch, lõi kép 1,5 GHz, máy ảnh 12,1 Mpx và chỉ nặng 144 gram.



Samsung Galaxy Note: Nổi tiếng với tên gọi “phablet” (máy tính bảng lai điện thoại), Note có màn hình “ngoại cỡ” 5,3 inch đi kèm bút cảm ứng S Pen cho phép người dùng viết, vẽ và ghi chú lên màn hình cùng bộ ứng dụng nhằm lôi kéo khách hàng doanh nghiệp. Máy nặng 178 gram, kích thước 146,9 x 83 x 9,7 mm.


Samsung Galaxy S III: Chỉ chịu xếp sau Note, Galaxy S III nổi bật với màn hình 4,8 inch và chỉ nặng 133 gram, thiết kế bo tròn hơi giống Galaxy Nexus. S III cũng được đánh giá là một trong số smartphone Android tốt nhất hiện nay, bên cạnh HTC One X.


LG Nitro HD: LG cũng gia nhập bữa tiệc màn hình lớn với Nitro HD màn hình AH-IPS 720p 4,5 inch. Máy có kích thước 133,9 x 67,8 x 10,4 mm, nặng 127 g.


​​*<div style="text-align: right">Mr ESC** (Diễn Đàn Tin Học Việt Nam Tổng Hợp từ Internet)​*​</div>

----------


## gg.satthutq94

Hix... nhìn mấy em ấy mình thèm nhỏ cả vãi @@ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

